# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Verhoogt gamma GT

## Ajaxkampioen

Bij controle te hoge gamma GT , mijn drank gebruik 
Is niet hoog, is het belangrijk dit weer omlaag te brengen ?

----------


## ppolleke

Wat noemt men verhoogt(?) Een beetje ((10%) kan geen kwaad maar je kan er wel direct (best) wat aan doen!

Alcohol en medicatie tot een minimum herleiden + zo gezond mogelijk eten (weinig suiker en verzadigde vetten absoluut vermijden).

Zeker je lever en gal een beetje boosten: dit kan op een eenvoudige manier zoals bvb. Mariadistel en Artisjok innemen (bij kruidvat een zeer goedkoop produkt Boldo Cynara etc, veel goedkoper dan de apotheek)

Legalon: is officieel erkend (mariadistel etc...) maar duur..

Gluthathion voor je lever en meer.. 

Nogmaals polleke kent je medicatie niet maar vele medicijnen (en alcohol) zijn absoluut zeer slecht voor lever, nieren, gal, darmen, enzo.. je verhoogde gamma GT wil zeggen dat je lichaam toch teveel met iets bezig is.. doe jezelf een plezier en help je lever/gal een beetje met voor genoemde zeer gezonde sups.

Groetjes polleke

----------

